# Can anesthesiologist bill for critical care?



## chaveje (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is the senario. The patient is in for a repeat c-section and starts to hemorrage. The baby is delivered by 2 OB-GYN Dr's and the patient had a hysterectomy. My anesthesologist wants to bill 99291 and 99292 for her services. My confusion is that there are 2 other Dr's there. Would it be appropriate for the anesthesologist to bill critical care?
I have never had an anesthesologist bill for critical care.


----------



## jciriello (Nov 6, 2008)

Those are E/M services and this would not be appropriate.  The primary doctor would be billing those service.  You doctor should just bill for the measures she took, if any.


----------



## kevbshields (Nov 6, 2008)

That "critical care" portion would be supplied in your time spent supervising the patient and in any additional add-on codes or procedures reported concurrently.

While Anesthesia can offer critical care services, that's unlikely in the OR.


----------

